# K-StartPage



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

For any Kazaa Lite K++ users, here is my customized start page K-StartPage (thinking of a better name ).
Install it and the pages display under "web" every time you start kazaa. It has built in 
-Google
-CDDB
-FreeCDDB
-iMDB
-VerifiedDownloads
-Dictionary
-Phonebook
-Mapquest
-Instant Messaging (AIM, ICQ and Yahoo)
-Reads kazaa settings from registry
-File browser
-Uses KLRun for links directly to: Shared Folder, Sig2Dat, AVIPreview, KazuperNodes, pTrack, KaShutdown, etc, etc.
-CNet News Sidebar

Someone at the k-lite board made something similar and I gave making my own a shot. Anyone who is interested please post bugs, feature requests, any more searches/settings you would like to see included....
Doesn't currently have a website but download at:

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/brendandonhue/setup.zip

Has a simple install/uninstall if you just want to look at it and get rid of it. Sorry about zipping just the 1 file, but my host won't allow EXEs. I have free hosting lined up with someone after I create a webpage for this.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Added a lyrics search.

No K-Lite users out there that want to try it?


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

sounds great! lyrics search? wow

but problem is i installed it and it would not start with kazaalite. i tried fixing it manually, but i don't seem to have the 'more options' selection that would help me change the start page, as u mentioned in the info file. i guess i need the latest version for this?? i am just not comfortable updating the p2p software.
what do you recommend from your own experience? i am just paranoid about any kinda 'spyware' that might be included in the latest versions.
by the way i have K++ version 2.0.2

cheers for your work though, i checked out the html files, looking good!  hoping i can get it working!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ought to work with 2.02.
Maybe the installer has a problem.
Did you install it to the default directory of C:\Program Files\Kazaa Lite\Web? If not, the installer wont set the correct reg key for its location. To tell K++ where the file is, you can use this registry key:
HKCU\Software\K++\KazaaStartPage

If we figure out what the problem is I will work on it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I fixed a problem in the installer that may stop it from starting with kazaa lite.
I did this on K++ 2.03 but I thought that still had KLExtensions, maybe the option is in a different place, or maybe the registry entry is different.
I would like to keep K-StartPage compliant with the latest version, but if you don't want to update I would be glad to downgrade mine and figger it out for ya 

EDIT

I left out a < /form > tag in it, which was why phonebook/mapquest wouldnt work. Fixed now.


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

ok my bad, before i was installing it in C drive, but my kazaalite it actually installed in D(partitioned) drive. now i put in in the correct folder D:\KaZaA Lite\web, but still it will not start up.
about that reg key that u mentioned i can see it in the K++ folder. but next to that folder is a kazaa folder which has the kazaalite folder in it. does the key need to be in there(if so which folder within it? i don't see a web folder in it.) 

i know i might not be making a lot of sense, but anyway i see your files in my d:/kazaalite/web folder but they are just not linked. if u could shed some light on how i should go about connecting your files so that they start up with kazaalite, that'd be great  

also do you recommend i should upgrade regardless of all this?

thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It only needs to be in the key in K++ in the registry (AFAIK).
For you, the contents of that key should be
File:\\\D:/Kazaa Lite/web/main.html


----------



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

No offense.. really this is just personal preference but I don;'t like...

I dont like the colors.. lol


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

File:\\\D:/Kazaa Lite/web/main.html
File:///D:\Kazaa Lite\web\main.html

tried both of these keys in K++, still nothing showing up when start kazaalite.  

i would like to know if it worked for anybody with K++ version 2.0.2 or lower.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

OK, the keys must be diff. for that version. I will downgrade mine and see what happens.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Version 2.02 K++ Edition does not seem to store the start page in the registry, and it doesn't have the "more options" feature that is in the recent versions. I can't find where it stores the URL of the startpage.
So with your version you won't be able to use K-StartPage. But v. 2.1 is out now and it has lots of new stuff so you may want to update anyway.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by codexaenir:_
> *No offense.. really this is just personal preference but I don;'t like...
> 
> I dont like the colors.. lol *


What colors would be better?

I just added a feature that displays your IPORT and Supernode information right on the navigation menu so you dont have to click a link to get it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

OK, Supernode Info is displayed automatically now. See this thread for details.
http://forums.techguy.org/t128232/s.html


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

The features are great, I may do something similar (building off of yours) and I'll post it here if I ever get around to it. I've already done a page similar to this to be used as my home page. I may just do a bit of a hybrid of the two.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok, someone at the k-lite forum is doing the same thing.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Changed link colors so its easier to read, addded #KLChat to Chats, and added Refresh SN Info above the text box displaying the Supernode Info, so you can get the new info if you jump supernodes or something like that.

Now the problem is my Inno Setup installer file is on a different computer so I can't compile it. These features will not be available for a few days.
I am going on vacation for the weekend anyway.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

#KLChat and Refresh Supernode are available now.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Added "Browse" button to the browser so its easier to select a file on your hard drive.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Added Yes.Net YesBar so on the searches page you can select a city/radio station and see what song is currently playing, and see what songs were played up to 12 hours ago.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Rearranged menu so the links to other pages is above SuperNode info. Changed textbox background to blue for supernode info also. Im thinking about using CSS/Nested tables to make it look more windows-xp-ish.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Version 1.0, new layout w/ cascading menus.
Here is my post from the k-lite board so I dont have to rewrite everything.

If you haven't read the other thread, K-StartPage is my customized homepage for use in K++. It includes a searches page that has
-Google
-CDDB
-FreeCDDB
-Yes.Net (pick a radio station and it tells what song they are playing)
-Verifieds
-Lyrics
-Mapquest
-Phonebook

Has a filebrowser for typing a web address or folder and browsing it.

-Detects/Displays Supernode info.
-Embedded AIM QuickBuddy, ICQ, Yahoo Messenger, #KLChat.
-"Settings" button that displays some kazaa settings such as email addy, ip, username, max search results, etc.
-Links to launch 10 kazaa related programs.
If you are interested, download is in my siggy.
If you would like to see what it looks like without downloading, see the almost-fully-functional online demo at http://mywebpages.comcast.net/brendandonhue/main.html

Looking for feedback & suggestions.


----------

